# Huge discount for PFF on water systems



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Let me know if you would like me to come and test your water at your house. If you dont like the test results I can offer a very nice discount on a whole house filtration system.
Thanks
Sky


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Sky,

I'm in, I have a water filter system you can test against yours...not what your selling I believe, My carbon filter is installed at meter..

If interested in testing my water, let me know brother!

Jimmy


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool. Shoot me your number and we can set up a time.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

pm sent 

Jimmy


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Bump
This week I will offer a free RO system with the filter set up.
Thanks
Sky


----------

